# Max RAM  supported in Laptop LENOVO THINKPAD E530 3259T2Q



## rajmehra300 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hiiii,

I am in need to upgrade RAM of my laptop LENOVO THINKPAD EDGE SERIES E530 PART NO.  3259T2Q.Currently it has 4GB (2 x 2gb).

I am not sure how much I can expand RAM Memory upto? 

As of now I have tried some of the scanner (memorystock.com ,Crucial Home Page | United States (USD) ) present online and also scanned my system with softwares like CPUID CPU-Z, AIDA64 Engineer, AIDA64 Extreme which all says I my laptop supports MAX MEMORY upto 16 GB.

I have done a lot research on web but official document from Lenovo contradicts with the scanners results as Lenovo says it supports max upto 8 GB only.

Please suggest on max RAM supported for my Laptop.



Sharing the finding as per Scanners


memorystock.com
----------------------------------
Compatible memory required for : Model Name: 3259T2Q | Motherboard Model: 3259T2Q | 

Maximum Memory: 16 GB | Total Slots: 2  (Currently Memory in 2 Slots) | Memory Size: 

2048 MB,2048 MB, | Memory Speeds:1333 MHz,1333 MHz, |  Processor Speed: 2200 |  

Crucial.com
--------------------------------------
Your Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E530


memory
Maximum memory: 16384MB
Slots:2 (2 banks of 1)
*Not to exceed manufacturer supported memory. 2GB 
2GB 
what does this mean?

storage
Storage: SATA 3 - 6Gb/s
94% Free (166666956800 Total Storage)
what does this mean?

Chipset
Chipset: Intel HM77






CPU-Z
-------------------------------------
Processor – Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2328M CPU @ 2.20GHz
Chipset
Northbridge			Intel Sandy Bridge rev. 09
Southbridge			Intel HM77 rev. 04
Memory Type			DDR3
Memory Size			4 GBytes
Channels			Dual
DMI Physical Memory Array		
	location		Motherboard
	usage			System Memory
	correction		None
	max capacity		16384 MBytes
	max# of devices	         2


AIDA64 Engineer
-------------------------------------
Computer:
Computer Type  	ACPI x64-based PC (Mobile)
Motherboard:
CPU Type  	Mobile DualCore Intel Core i3-2328M, 2200 MHz (22 x 100)
Motherboard Name  	Lenovo ThinkPad Edge
Motherboard Chipset  	Intel Panther Point HM77, Intel Sandy Bridge
DIMM1: SK Hynix HMT325S6EFR8C-PB  	2 GB DDR3-1600 DDR3 SDRAM (11-11-11-28 @ 800 

MHz) (10-10-10-27 @ 761 MHz) (9-9-9-24 @ 685 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 609 MHz) (7-7-7-19 @ 

533 MHz) (6-6-6-16 @ 457 MHz) (5-5-5-14 @ 380 MHz)
DIMM3: Samsung M471B5773DH0-CK0  	[ TRIAL VERSION ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor  	LENOVO
Version  	H0ET94WW (2.54 )
[ Memory Arrays / System Memory ]

Memory Array Properties:
Location  	Motherboard
Memory Array Function  	System Memory
Error Correction  	None
Max. Memory Capacity  	16 GB
Memory Devices  	2

[ Memory Devices / ChannelA-DIMM0 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor  	SODIMM
Type  	DDR3
Type Detail  	Synchronous
Size  	2 GB
Max. Clock Speed  	1333 MHz
Current Clock Speed  	1333 MHz
Total Width  	64-bit
Data Width  	64-bit
Device Locator  	ChannelA-DIMM0
Bank Locator  	BANK 0
Manufacturer  	Hynix/Hyundai
Serial Number  	29BE066B
Asset Tag  	None
Part Number  	HMT325S6EFR8C-PB

[ Memory Devices / ChannelB-DIMM0 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor  	SODIMM
Type  	DDR3
Type Detail  	Synchronous
Size  	2 GB
Max. Clock Speed  	1333 MHz
Current Clock Speed  	1333 MHz
Total Width  	64-bit
Data Width  	64-bit
Device Locator  	ChannelB-DIMM0
Bank Locator  	BANK 2
Manufacturer  	Samsung
Serial Number  	96DA4D29
Asset Tag  	None
Part Number  	M471B5773DH0-CK0




AIDA64 Extreme
--------------------------------------------------------------------


Motherboard:
CPU Type  	Mobile DualCore Intel Core i3-2328M, 2200 MHz (22 x 100)
Motherboard Name  	Lenovo ThinkPad Edge
Motherboard Chipset  	Intel Panther Point HM77, Intel Sandy Bridge

BIOS Properties:
Vendor  	LENOVO
Version  	H0ET94WW (2.54 )

Memory Array Properties:
Location  	Motherboard
Memory Array Function  	System Memory
Error Correction  	None
Max. Memory Capacity  	16 GB
Memory Devices  	2

[ Memory Devices / ChannelA-DIMM0 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor  	SODIMM
Type  	DDR3
Type Detail  	Synchronous
Size  	2 GB
Max. Clock Speed  	1333 MHz
Current Clock Speed  	1333 MHz
Total Width  	64-bit
Data Width  	64-bit
Device Locator  	ChannelA-DIMM0
Bank Locator  	BANK 0
Manufacturer  	Hynix/Hyundai
Serial Number  	29BE066B
Asset Tag  	None
Part Number  	HMT325S6EFR8C-PB

[ Memory Devices / ChannelB-DIMM0 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor  	SODIMM
Type  	DDR3
Type Detail  	Synchronous
Size  	2 GB
Max. Clock Speed  	1333 MHz
Current Clock Speed  	1333 MHz
Total Width  	64-bit
Data Width  	64-bit
Device Locator  	ChannelB-DIMM0
Bank Locator  	BANK 2
Manufacturer  	Samsung
Serial Number  	96DA4D29
Asset Tag  	None
Part Number  	M471B5773DH0-CK0


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2015)

If you could tell us why you want to do a RAM upgrade in the first place, it would be more helpful.


----------



## BryanM35 (Apr 15, 2015)

Lenovo is a trust able PC brand it allows Maximum RAM. I am having great experience with lenovo PC.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2015)

BryanM35 said:


> Lenovo is a trust able PC brand *it allows Maximum RAM*. I am having great experience with lenovo PC.


A. Nope.
B. What has that to do with this thread?


----------

